# Any froggers in NY's Hudson Valley?



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking for fellow froggers in my hood? Anyone?


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Not close but not that far am I either... Although I will notify you next time I'm in the area attacking the wineries... Big fan, big fan.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah. let me know when you in town.


----------

